# 00 Altima cylinder misfire



## cinaed (May 31, 2012)

The problem is a repeat of a problem I thought I had fixed!

Last week I went to Azone for a diagnosis and the analyzer returned a message for the code (I forget the specific code) of misfire in #1 cylinder due to bad connection.

I replaced the spark plug and wire for the #1 cylinder and the problem went away immediately! So I thought for the next few days, since about last 
Wednesday, that I had truly fixed the problem. The "Service Engine Soon" light stayed on, but I assumed it was a code that simply needed clearing and was a bogus message since the engine ran so good once again.

Well, today the problem has surfaced again. The #1 cylinder is not firing, and I have proof because I pulled the spark plug and it is drenched in fuel. The other plugs are not.

I have a device which determines if a plug wire is receiving spark and the #1 cylinder wire is indeed transmitting spark from the distributor. So why isn't the plug firing in the #1 cylinder. I have truly never seen this! Usually if a wire transmits the signal from the distributor the plug will fire. Not now. The vehicle had been running just fine until today. What gives?:givebeer:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do a fuel injector leakdown test and also make sure the injector is not staying open all the time (a noid light works well for testing this). Perhaps it's dumping fuel and fouling out the plug?


----------



## cinaed (May 31, 2012)

*Bad injector*

Replacing an injector is a routine procedure. Only problem is I've never done it. So I'm betting it's a bad injector that's staying open and dumping fuel.


----------

